# Show Me One Sikh Role Model From The West And One From The East



## badshah (Jul 16, 2010)

Show me one Sikh role model from the West and one from the East that would be an inspriation to the youth..........

Thanks winkingmunda


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2010)

Badmash ji

Nice idea for a new thread. Great idea n fact. If you look at the thread kaurpower in the Business and lifestyles section you will find a number of women who are clearly role models for both men and women, boys and girls, and they are Sikhs. In Sikh personalities the same thing can be said. There you will find both kaurs and singhs.

Let me start off with a role model from the East, H. S. Phoolka. And one from the West, here are 4, alll keshdhari Sikhs who serve/d in the U.S. ARmy

http://www.army.mil/-news/2010/03/2...owed-to-serve-retain-their-articles-of-faith/

In a way the question is not fair, because there are so many.

Among kaurs again the same problem. There are so many. From the East, I will mention Kiran Bedi whose story we posted this week. From the West I nominate the entire kaur leadership of the Halifax Saangat

http://www.sikhnet.com/news/women-executives-elected-halifax-gurdwara


----------



## badshah (Jul 16, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Badmash ji
> 
> Nice idea for a new thread. Great idea n fact. If you look at the thread kaurpower in the Business and lifestyles section you will find a number of women who are clearly role models for both men and women, boys and girls, and they are Sikhs. In Sikh personalities the same thing can be said. There you will find both kaurs and singhs.
> 
> ...


 
Okay, I can think of one sports personality in the West and that was Monty Panesar........ that Vikram Chatwal could have been one, but I think he has chopped his hair off, so maybe the gora Singh who runs that US security firm could be one..... apart from that to be honest I cannot think of any which just goes to show that there is not many people that youth can connect with and the people that fill the void are Hollywood stars, football players, models, rappers, al pacino etc etc

So you got any more Sikh role models, like with big status??


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2010)

The Gora Sikh who runs the securi  ty firm. Akaal Security, is now in the middle of a major legal fight. Akaal Security is on the block but cannot be sold until  a rupture in the Yogi Bhajan empire between his wife and her supporters and Into Infinity - a kind of holding company - has been resolved. Golden Temple foods has also been sold. A large number of the Sikh Western Dharma have now gone to cutting hair.


----------



## badshah (Jul 17, 2010)

The list you guys must be compiling must be huuuuuuuuge, since I have not heard from you guys.  Cannot wait for this huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge list winkingmunda


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried badshah ji

The question is excellent. There are so many ways to define role model. So many ways to understand what role models in Sikhism are and what they might be. Let's give it more time. you never know.

Maybe if there were a poll on this thread it will attract more attention.


----------



## badshah (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, this dude sort of..... but to old to appeal to youth - http://www.sikhsonnet.com/sikh-ceo-for-mastercard-ajay-singh/ :happysingh:


----------



## badshah (Jul 18, 2010)

Sonny Caberwal - http://sikhsinkuwait.wordpress.com/...p-caberwal-in-a-main-stream-fashion-industry/


----------



## badshah (Jul 18, 2010)

Subaig SIngh - YouTube- Clash of Warriors - Battleground - Fight 4 round 2 - Subaig Singh vs Jabir Hussain winkingmunda


----------



## badshah (Jul 18, 2010)

Monty Panesar - YouTube- Monty Panesar Interview winkingmunda


----------



## badshah (Jul 21, 2010)

Waris Ahluwalia with hot French chick  (good stuff Singh) - http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/7Fcl...l+Dinner+Arrivals/M_90ckFQrFs/Waris+Ahluwalia

http://www.style.com/peopleparties/celebritysearch/person830 :happysingh:


----------



## kds1980 (Jul 21, 2010)

H.s Phulka and Jarnail singh journalist are they any less role models for sikhs


----------



## kds1980 (Jul 21, 2010)

> Among kaurs again the same problem. There are so many. From the East, I will mention Kiran Bedi whose story we posted this week. From the West I nominate the entire kaur leadership of the Halifax Saangat



Kiran bedi is not a sikh her father and husband are Punjabi Hindu's .Her only connection with sikhism is that her grandmother was sikh 
Her fathers name was prakash lal and mother name was prem lata
http://www.rmaf.org.ph/Awardees/Biography/BiographyBediKir.htm


----------



## a.mother (Jul 21, 2010)

badshah said:


> Subaig SIngh - YouTube- Clash of Warriors - Battleground - Fight 4 round 2 - Subaig Singh vs Jabir Hussain winkingmunda[/QUO
> Proud of you Subaig Singh from bottom of my heart. And this is an exmple like MILLIONS from the universe not only from east and west.


----------



## badshah (Aug 1, 2010)

Rabbi Shergill http://sikhism.about.com/gi/o.htm?z...sikh.blogspot.com/2008/12/rabbi-shergill.html

YouTube- Bulla Ki Jaana


----------



## badshah (Aug 1, 2010)

Ravi SIngh - http://sikhism.about.com/gi/o.htm?z...oaresikh.blogspot.com/2008/12/ravi-singh.html


----------



## badshah (Aug 1, 2010)

Arpinder Kaur - http://sikhism.about.com/gi/o.htm?z...esikh.blogspot.com/2009/01/arpinder-kaur.html

YouTube- Arpinder Kaur: Piloting a Life by Raj Singh (Age 17)


----------



## badshah (Aug 1, 2010)

Manmohan Singh - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manmohan_Singh pretty big possition he is holding!


----------



## badshah (Jul 6, 2015)

Tejdeep Singh Rattan - http://edition.cnn.com/2009/US/10/28/sikh.us.forces/index.html

Some others: http://www.sikhwomen.com/equality/social/military/us_armed_forces.htm


----------

